# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Unite.AI, news and analysis on the latest robotics, machine learning and AI advancements

## Airicist2

unite.ai

facebook.com/uniteai

twitter.com/UniteAI

linkedin.com/company/unite-ai

Co-founder and COO - Rebecca Stoner

Co-founder - Antoine Tardif

----------

